# CHROMATOPELMA CYANEOPUBESCENS(GBB) enclosure set up



## 72895 (Feb 15, 2017)

Recently started setting up a new enclosure for my GBB. Going for more of a natural theme with maybe some dry grasses. Also , anybody have any experiences using live succulents or even some cacti? Pictures much appreciated


----------



## clive 82 (Feb 15, 2017)

72895 said:


> Recently started setting up a new enclosure for my GBB. Going for more of a natural theme with maybe some dry grasses. Also , anybody have any experiences using live succulents or even some cacti? Pictures much appreciated


Have no experience of using live plants but I would steer clear of cacti incase the spines injure your T.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Feb 15, 2017)

Living plants is not worth the amount of work it takes IMO. GBBs also likes bone dry enclosures, so it´s not going to be easy to maintain. They will also cover the whole thing with webbing, so just providing dry substrate, a water dish and some anchor points in terms of cork bark and fake plants should be more than enough. If you are dead set on having cacti in there however, make sure it´s one without spines!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## EulersK (Feb 15, 2017)

You can have a naturalistic setup with dead plant matter. Dried grasses, branches, bark. Just stay away from cedar and pine, and be sure to bake and heavily wash anything you get from outside. You want to kill any critters living on it and then wash off possible pesticides.

Since GBB's like it so dry, the whole barren landscape theme actually makes sense...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gypsy cola (Feb 15, 2017)

fake plants are your best bet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Feb 15, 2017)

False plants are great for dry enclosures. Check out exo terra, lucky reptil, pro rep, zoo med etc... some of these do nice false decor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Feb 15, 2017)

Since Ts don't like light and cacti do its kind of tough to keep both in the same captive environment.  I myself have tried with succulents and lower light plants with no success.

I'd love to hear some tips and tricks from someone who was successful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 1


----------



## 72895 (Feb 15, 2017)

EulersK said:


> You can have a naturalistic setup with dead plant matter. Dried grasses, branches, bark. Just stay away from cedar and pine, and be sure to bake and heavily wash anything you get from outside. You want to kill any critters living on it and then wash off possible pesticides.
> 
> Since GBB's like it so dry, the whole barren landscape theme actually makes sense...



Ok thanks , what temperature and how long do you usually bake it for?


----------



## 72895 (Feb 15, 2017)

Went out today and got some artificial grasses, succulents . Enclosure should arrive in the mail tomorrow, I'll post pics then


----------



## 72895 (Feb 15, 2017)

If you fast forward to the 20 minute mark you'll see the GBB in their natural habitat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Feb 15, 2017)

72895 said:


> Ok thanks , what temperature and how long do you usually bake it for?


Soak it in some water, put it in one of those disposable aluminum oven pans (they're like $2), cover with aluminum foil, and bake at 425F for about 25 minutes. You want to cover it to avoid any fires. If there is a fire, leave the oven closed! Be sure that you don't leave the kitchen while it's baking so you can keep an eye on it. Be safe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin0610 (Feb 16, 2017)

gbb



__ Kevin0610
__ Feb 16, 2017


















16805134_10202820949041959_94669057_o



__ Kevin0610
__ Feb 16, 2017






I just put some grapewood branches in there and let her use it as a template to make her own hide. Worked out pretty well. The cactus is rubber btw and she thought it was prey and attacked it. It actually looks extremely realistic and adds a nice touch in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------

